

Atomico invests $4,200,000 in 6Wunderkinder - peritpatrio
http://www.6wunderkinder.com/blog/2011/11/16/atomico-invests-4200000-in-6wunderkinder/

======
safetyscissors
Congratulations guys! Great group of people :)

------
elmoswelt
Rock Solid Berlin Software-Art!

------
bendim
awesome!

